# Reciver ohne Kabel



## kays (21. April 2009)

Ich möchte gerne einen kleinen LCD TV in mein Büro haben, dass Problem ist nur das der Raum im Erdgeschoss liegt und der Anschluss für die Sat Schüssel im 1OG.  Da ich nun auch nicht weiß wie ich ein kabel vernünftig verlegen könnte (Treppenhaus, Flur etz,) bleibt mir nur irgend etwas mit Funkübertragung. Gibt es so etwas überhaupt ?

Spielt keine rolle ob es analoger empfang oder digitaler im Büro wäre.

Was hab ich denn für möglichleiten empfang zu bekommen ???

gruß kays


----------



## Lexx (21. April 2009)

Sowas gibt es, wird in AT von aonTV angeboten.
Kabelgebunden (über Stromkreis) gibts das auch.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

funk geht theoretisch, allerdings sind die qualitativ brauchbaren lösungen sehr teuer. zudem sind mir nur welche bekannt, wo du nur das bild übermitteln kannst (zB per scart), d.h. du müßtest dann immer zum receiver nach oben, wenn du umsachalten willst.

kannst du nicht außen an der fassade in so nem plastikrohr das kabel nach unten führen?

und muss es denn SAT sein? das programm wählen kannst du ja eh nur mit nem eigenen receiver im büro - oder willst du im büro nen receiver ANSTATT im 1.OG? reichen dir vlt. ein paar "normale" sender? wie sieht es dann mit DVB-T bei dir aus?


----------



## kays (22. April 2009)

Also da kahmen ja jetzt schon einige punkte die ich nicht bedacht habe z.b das umschalten 

Was Lexx sagte: "Kabelgebunden (über Stromkreis) gibts das auch."
Klingt interessant aber ich finde da leider keine einzigen Hersteller, ich denke mal ich suche mit den falschen Schlagworten 

@Herbboy, Kabel an Fassade kann ich leider nicht machen da es da bei uns Auflagen gibt, war auch einer meiner ersten Gedanken. Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre ein loch durch den Fußboden zu bohren da unter der Satdose, ein Stockwert tiefer, genau das Büro liegt. Doch so wirklich überzeugt bin ich von der idee nicht da ich nicht weiss was alles im Fußboden verlegt ist.

Also es muss nicht unbedingt ein Reciver sein, bin auch mir allen anderen zufrieden was mit ein bild auf den TV bringt. 
Wie das mit DVB-T ausschaut muss ich mal checken, muss aber gestehen das ich ma überhaupt keine ahnung von habe wie das mit dem empfang dann ist.

gruß kays

EDIT: Also DVB-T scheint es zwar in meiner gegend (Jena) zu geben aber nur für die Öffentlich Rechtlichen Sender, genau die die ich nicht brauche....


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

DVBT must du mal in deiner Region Abchecken welche Programme übehaupt laufen bei mir in der Umgebung Läuft kein RTL RTL2, Prosieben, VOX und ohne das kann ich das teil auch Billig im Internet gucken über Zattoo.

Vll hilft dir ZATTOO


----------



## kays (22. April 2009)

Also die Auswahl bei zattoo ist ja recht ordentlich aber da fehlen mir wieder die "anständigen" sender: Pro7, RTL und co. Alles sehr knifflig...grins


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

kays schrieb:


> Also die Auswahl bei zattoo ist ja recht ordentlich aber da fehlen mir wieder die "anständigen" sender: Pro7, RTL und co




mir auch deswegen hab ich mir DVB-T angeschauen und da waren die Auswahl weniger und die "Anständigen Sender" fehlten auch


----------



## kays (22. April 2009)

Muss ich mir wohl doch nen laaaaaaangen Bohrer für dich Decke kaufen. Aber mal schauen vielleicht hat jemand noch ne andere idee.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2009)

schau dir vlt. nochmal genau den weg im trepenhaus an - gibt es da keine möglichkeit, entlang einer tür oder in einer ecke das kabel zu verlegen und dann oben an der decke entlang der "ritze" zwischen wand und decke? es gibt ja auch so kabelkanäle im baumarkt, die rechteckig sind, die passen sich dann besser der wand an, und man kann die auch anstreichen.


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

Du kannst ja ein  Loch an einer Wand Bohren die nach Draußen ins freie Führt und so die Leitungen verlegen musst nur mit Silikon wieder dicht machen. Hab ich auch gemacht für meine Telefonanschluss.


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

@Lassreden:

Das wurde jedoch bereits vorhin besprochen und der Threadstarter meinte, dass das bei ihm nicht möglich sei.


Bei dem Loch musst du nur ein wenig aufpassen - bei der Decke gibt es keine Vorschriften wie ein Kabel verlaufen darf bzw. wo es sich befinden darf, denn das variiert je nach Lichtinstallation.

Kommt kein Leerrohr dir gelegen? Nichts mehr frei?


----------



## Silvecio (23. April 2009)

Hallo kays,

ich habe so ein Funkübertragungsset schon seit über zehn Jahren immer mal wieder im Einsatz. Bei dem alten System bei mir sind die Eingänge und Ausgänge Sender/Empfänger jeweils Cinch. Auch die Signale einer Infrarotfernbedienung können zurück an den Receiver/DVD-Player etc. gesendet werden.

Beispiel wäre dies hier:

Funkübertragung bei Pearl

Dies ist erstmal nur ein Beispiel. Geht natürlich auch günstiger oder teurer.
Allerdings sagt mir meine Erfahrung, das das ganze arg Umgebungsabhängig ist. Bei meinem alten System reicht es z.B. schon, wenn jemand durch die Antennen durchläuft. Aber das ist auch schon zehn Jahre alt.

Wirst Du wohl mal ausprobieren müssen.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## kays (27. April 2009)

die Funkübertragung von Pearl hat es mir ja nun angetan, vor allem die 5,8 GHz
Ich glaub ich werde mir die mal bestellen und dann mein glück damit versuchen. ich denke mal es ist von vorteil das sich Sender und Empfänger genau untereinander befinden und nur durch ein Decke/Fußboden getrennt sind. Und der preis ist auch vertretbar 
Wie lange dauert es denn eigentlich vom drücken der Progtaste bis der Sender wechselt ? Das Signal muss ja erst mal hin und her wandern.


@rebel4live, was ist denn ein Leerrohr ?

gruß kays


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

Leerrohr => ein rohr in der wand für verlegekabel wie zB telefon&co, das noch leer ist   oft ist da ja noch platz neben dem stromkabel, oder man hat ne TV-anschlussdose, die man gar nicht braucht, und kann deren kabalkanal nutzen.


----------



## kays (27. April 2009)

was es nicht alles gibt...grins
das einzige was ich hab sind die heizungsrohre die gehen aber bei mir nur von raum zu raum aber net nach unten


----------



## iceman650 (27. April 2009)

gibt es nicht von devolo so ein kit zum kabel- oder sat-kabel durch die stromleitung leiten-kit?
ich glaube das war jetzt un verständlich, aber schau mal bei devolo nach!


----------



## kays (27. April 2009)

ich find bei denen nur: HomePlug-Adapter für die Audioübertragung über das hausinterne Stromnetz


----------

